# Anyone currently in MFA Film production program of UCLA?



## Jiaying Hu (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi!
My name is Lil, and I'm a international MFA applicant for 2018 Fall.

Now I'm having problems with choosing the film production or the screenwriting program of UCLA.
I've heard the average age of UCLA's production MFA is 30. And they prefer people with relevant working experience.
I'm in my senior year in college right now so I figure I'm not preferred at this point at least.
And I also lack professional experience.
Besides, I have to mention my GPA is 3.44/4.0 right now according to the official transcript.
But I don't know if I will have the same GPA when it is converted into the algorithm of UCLA.

So I'm thinking about applying for screenwriting program cause maybe it's less competitive?
Or should I say it doesn't need so much work experience?

I'm looking for advice!
Thanks~

( Please forgive me if there is any inappropriate vocabulary.)


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Oct 28, 2017)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Hi!
> My name is Lil, and I'm a international MFA applicant for 2018 Fall.
> 
> Now I'm having problems with choosing the film production or the screenwriting program of UCLA.
> ...



I hope I'm not commenting too late, but here goes! I'm currently in the MFA directing program and I'd say about 1/3 of this cohort is only 1-2 years out of undergrad, so please don't let the age average discourage you from applying! The great thing about this program is that it's geared toward writer/directors so you get to focus on both disciplines - though this does mean that you're in school for 1-2 more years than the screenwriters. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Oct 28, 2017)

coffeeteaandme said:


> I hope I'm not commenting too late, but here goes! I'm currently in the MFA directing program and I'd say about 1/3 of this cohort is only 1-2 years out of undergrad, so please don't let the age average discourage you from applying! The great thing about this program is that it's geared toward writer/directors so you get to focus on both disciplines - though this does mean that you're in school for 1-2 more years than the screenwriters. Hope this is helpful!



Hey!
I submitted my application several days ago. But thank you so much for your reply still! I have a clearer picture now!
I consider myself as an auteur director, so I really want to get into UCLA's directing program.
I think I'll just cross my fingers now and hope I could get in~
Thanks anyway!!!


----------



## Aziz (Mar 30, 2018)

I had the same question and I’m also an applicant for Fall 2018 Production/Directing MFA. I still haven’t got a call or email tho. Fingers crossed!!!


----------

